# My dart frog journey



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I had loads of reptiles as teen, beaded dragons, water dragons, snakes, chameleons, marine fish, tropical fish, discus fish.

As normal growing up and kids took over !!! But now i am back !! My dad and uncle breed corns and royal morphs so I attend shows with them and have always kept my nose in.

my partner picked up a chemeleon from her friend that has started breeding them. This little fella fell and broke his back towards the rear and could not use his rear legs or tail, she didn't give up on him and now at 12 weeks old has the full use of his body but is a tiny bit crooked but his cool. We call him 'boy George'.

Using pics from phone to upload so waiting on photobucket........ Still waiting ....


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Well my local LFS had a trio on leucs and powder blue,plan was i was taking all of them, upon my return somebody had crushed two leucs under a fake plant base so disappointed and pissed off ..... Poor frogs.
So I took the remaining one of each in there glass cube. 
Then on eBay a big exo terra tank and smaller tank for them as an upgrade.
I then picked up a quintet (4) of tri colors all calling and doing the business in the back seat off the car in a small exo terra.

After shutting down my discus breeding set up (to much upkeep) I decided to convert the tanks for the frogs. So there drilled bottom for drainage and the inlet is now the inlet for the fogger. Heat mat on the back and oil rad in the room to keep the chill out as its all in my fish room that is now gonna be frog room !!

I now have 4 leucs, 4 tri color, and 5 black green auratas, and a powder blue hyloxalus azure.

3 tanks done, gonna do the big 4x2x2 in next couple of weeks.

I'll try pics now.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

3 leucs from 'charris92'








little powder blue 

http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc429/peckham_tel/20121030_194050.mp4 today's new additions

http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc429/peckham_tel/20121030_194300.mp4 tris and one bumble 

More to come i do like shareing a pic lol


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Ignore the talking on the vids lol they were intended for my dad.........


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

What's that big bugger on the left that's divided in to three? Is it a converted aquarium or something that you bought like that? What's the lid like?


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> What's that big bugger on the left that's divided in to three? Is it a converted aquarium or something that you bought like that? What's the lid like?


LOL that big bugger is a 4ft fish tank separated into 3 like a pet shop tank (breeding tanks) I have two more centered that I intend to use also. Waing on more pics to load.

Check vids for idea of the lid at mo


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe.../albums/cc429/peckham_tel/20121019_095904.mp4

Leuc loved the water !!!! Always around it or next to the waterfall


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> http://static.photobucket.com/playe.../albums/cc429/peckham_tel/20121019_095904.mp4
> 
> Leuc loved the water !!!! Always around it or next to the waterfall


That ties in with the things a lot of people have said on here- Leucs seem to mix well with water.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

He was then joined by 3 more I brought from a member on here he had 12 in tank and a good 6 off them were in the water !!

Brought them home and they all loved going in and out off the waterfall !! I am sure they dug out around the back and made a private pool I found today !!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I do hope that your leucs have lost some weight since that photo was taken. lol If not, Biggest Loser time for those fatties... lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> I do hope that your leucs have lost some weight since that photo was taken. lol If not, Biggest Loser time for those fatties... lol
> 
> Ade


You got that right lol.


Mike


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

That's how those fatties came !!!!! Lol I've got them on weight watchers


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

terryTHEfrog said:


> That's how those fatties came !!!!! Lol I've got them on weight watchers


Propoints or core plan? :lol2::lol2:

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

terryTHEfrog said:


> LOL that big bugger is a 4ft fish tank separated into 3 like a pet shop tank (breeding tanks) I have two more centered that I intend to use also. Waing on more pics to load.
> 
> Check vids for idea of the lid at mo


Just had a watch of the vid. So each tank has it's own seperate hinged lid then? Are they attached individually to each individual "tank" or are they part of one big frame? Sorry for the questions, just intrigued as I've seen a few similar display style aquariums come up for sale and it could make a decent project.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Ask away mate, where all here to help each other .....

I made the frame 1st from 2x1 then glossed it because of the humidity, I then have left over polycarbonate roof panels from the conservatory build so I cut one up to make the lids. At the moment the lids just lift out but I will go for hinges and a safety catches so they can't be lifted from the inside.

If you want anymore info or pics don't be afraid to ask.

I got to more of there set ups to do and a 4x2x2 that has a weir (ex marine tank) I am thinking that I can use the weir chamber as fly culture ?? Frogs can't get to the chamber but flys can come out !!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

*my first spawn !!!*

I just lifted up the coconut house to be greated by my 1st batch of spawn from the tri colours , they caught me off guard so i have made a make shift tub for the eggs (bug tub) cut a hole in the lid for the temp probe and couple of breather holes for air flow-transferred the eggs.

14 eggs 2 look a bit iffy so seperated them from the main batch although still in the same tub.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You didn't just put the lid on the petri dish then? That's what the rest of us do with eggs. 

Ade


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> You didn't just put the lid on the petri dish then? That's what the rest of us do with eggs.
> 
> Ade


Petri dish, small amount of water, lid, job done.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Where do i get these petri dish and lid combo, this is all new to me.

I had pringle lids under the coconuts


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ebay bud, they're not overly expensive either. If you find eggs are going mouldy a lot, try a tiny bit of methylene blue in the water you moisten (not flood) them with. I just leave the dishes in the viv to be honest, less risky I've found.

Ade


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

The other half has told me there the pots from science class when you was a kid lol

Ill get on ebay mate thank you, so just leave them to in the viv then, thanks for the pointers guys


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> The other half has told me there the pots from science class when you was a kid lol
> 
> Ill get on ebay mate thank you, so just leave them to in the viv then, thanks for the pointers guys


Yep leave them in the viv or take them out, choice is yours. I suppose it depends how often the breed, you could end up with a viv full of Petri dishes.:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Some folks keep the egg filled petri dishes in plastic draws, some do other things with them, some of us just leave them in there as that way we don't worry about temps. 

You still have to keep an eye though to make sure they don't dry out.

Ade


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

What ever way you choose, exciting times waiting for them to develop. You won't believe how much time you spend looking at a stationery blob of jelly.:lol2: good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

If still looking I have about 400 petri dishes left here!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Have you got the lids mate ?? How much you after with postage ??


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> What ever way you choose, exciting times waiting for them to develop. You won't believe how much time you spend looking at a stationery blob of jelly.:lol2: good luck and keep us posted.



Ill keep everyone very updated lol, i like pic too!! May pinch my sisters posh camera lol


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Have you got the lids mate ?? How much you after with postage ??


Tops and bottoms.
£4 posted for x20- at your risk as RM break things. 
Or several stacks for free when buy frogs from me!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

chrism said:


> Tops and bottoms.
> £4 posted for x20- at your risk as RM break things.
> Or several stacks for free when buy frogs from me!



The other half has already ordered me some but thamk you for the offer, if i need more i be in touch, hopefully i will !!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Anybody got a simple guide to breeding the flightless fruit flies.

I got the rapeshy fly food


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

1) Don't use Repashy for hydei, the eat it like it's going out of fashion. lol

2) If you must use the Repashy, mix it into a paste, so it's just going thick. I say this, as it carries on hardening after you finish stirring, so take it slowly and carefully. I tend to put water in first, then add the powder to this gradually, that way you don't end up mixing too much and wasting it.

3) Add a tiny (I mean tiny!) sprinkle of bakers yeast.

4) Add something for the maggots and flies to climb on (wood wool, raffia...)

5) Add about 100+ flies (I tend to dust them first to slow them down a bit).

6) Put your vented lid on.

That's it, it's really simple to do. The main thing with flightless (hydei types) though is they tend to have a slower life cycle, so will be longer before you get flies.

Ade


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> 1) Don't use Repashy for hydei, the eat it like it's going out of fashion. lol
> 
> 2) If you must use the Repashy, mix it into a paste, so it's just going thick. I say this, as it carries on hardening after you finish stirring, so take it slowly and carefully. I tend to put water in first, then add the powder to this gradually, that way you don't end up mixing too much and wasting it.
> 
> ...


I buy tubs from the shops with flies and media in there but obviously they keep it as cheap as poss, but they tend to last a few days and die off. I have a tub with maggots now, what is the stuff they put in the tubs some looks like straw some looks like honeycomb stuff.
Yeah I made far to much and my god the smell !!!!! 

Thank you, and well done with the other post with mystery pics lol


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

lol Thanks

Right, when you buy cultures, those adults flies are the seed flies, there to lay eggs, hence they die off on you. You then have to wait for the eggs they have laid to hatch into maggots etc. So don't bin them eh. 

The straw like stuff is probably raffia, as this is cheaper than wood wool. I prefer to use wood wool myself though, it's less prone to mould.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Where would I get that wood wool media ? 

Oh no I've kept the tubs and put some food in them


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Dartfrog bud.

Oh and a tip for pots for making your own cultures. I use the Heinz fridge pack jars, the lids are plastic so just cut a hole in them, then use the lid to hold a cut to size jay cloth on. Soooo easy, and if you get through a lot of spaghetti or bakes beans you don't even need to re-use them. lol

Ade


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice idea, guess the family will eat beans on toast this week :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I bought my containers from Dartfrog and they are pretty good. I also got containers many many years ago from eds fly meat and they just have a sponge plug in the top and have never let me down.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

A good method for the lid is use net material, cut a square of it and put it over the top of your pot (i use plastic pint pots) and then chuck a rubber band round it to hold it on. Simples.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Not that simple Ronny, as working alone you then have to try to keep the flies from escaping whilst 1 handed trying to get the net material and elastic band back over the top of the container... lol Hence I just use the screw on lids, much much much easier.  Been as how we have the fridge packs anyway, it also means they don't cost anything, it's just recycling.  If I washed them after I'd used them it would be even more recylcing, but yach. lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I just used a culture this morning that had netting on... Flies everywhere :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The other thing about a single layer of netting is that it can allow wild fruit flies to mate with the culture flies, through the mesh- which means (since the 'wingless' gene is a recessive), that your cultures could end up being dominated by the flying strain! :gasp:

Sponge or Ade's J-cloths are probably better.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Not that simple Ronny, as working alone you then have to try to keep the flies from escaping whilst 1 handed trying to get the net material and elastic band back over the top of the container... lol Hence I just use the screw on lids, much much much easier.  Been as how we have the fridge packs anyway, it also means they don't cost anything, it's just recycling.  If I washed them after I'd used them it would be even more recylcing, but yach. lol


Ah, should've added my fly removals are normally shouting for the Mrs to come give me a hand putting mesh back on haha. Might give the screw on lids a crack though, that's a pretty nifty idea.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

My wife's response to been asked to help with flies is usually enough to stop me asking too often. She HATES maggots, even tiny one... No idea why, she's fine with mealworms, morios and calci worms.....

On the topic of wild flies getting it on through netting, yup had it happen. I used to use large tubs with round nylon mesh glued into them. A few times though not only did I have melanogaster maggots get through the net, but also had cultures revert to flying thanks to wild ffs diddling them through the mesh. lol

The J cloths I use are £1 a roll, so continue the culturing on a shoestring trend.  I use them to cover my bean and grain weevil cultures too, but doubled up so it takes longer for them to eat through them.

Ade


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh that's why I had a tub all of a sudden flying Flys !!!!! 

I am waiting on a order of 
Seira
Drosophila
Tropical woodlice
Grain weevil 

Should tide me over bit I hope I hope to culture these also


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Anyone that's been in the hobby for any length of time has gotten a face full of flyers. lol 

I can't stand flyers!! :devil:


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

*culturing*

Right I am doing ok with fly.My grain weevil, springtails and tropical woodlice have arrived.Weevil larger tub and add more grain to keep it going and split tubs in future.But in simple terms what's best to do with springtails and woodlice.*Thank you.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Right I am doing ok with fly.My grain weevil, springtails and tropical woodlice have arrived.Weevil larger tub and add more grain to keep it going and split tubs in future.But in simple terms what's best to do with springtails and woodlice.*Thank you.


Let them grow, split the cultures into more tubs. The wood lice usually take a while to get going and then all of a sudden loads!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

What medium shall I add to the tubs, like organic soil


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> What medium shall I add to the tubs, like organic soil


I use Ecco earth , tree fern and some cork pieces for springs and the same for woodlice but with some orchid bark as well. Pretty much the same as my viv substrate.

Adam


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh ok, cheers mate


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

What shall I feed the little gits, I read about fish food going in there


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Fish food or you can get specific food from Dartfrog.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah I just use fish flake. I bought some cheap stuff for a £1 from somehwere and my woods go mad for it.


----------



## Robert Manrique (Jan 21, 2012)

I use Spectrum amphibian pellets, mine morph out really bright and healthy! Plus the pellets don't spoil the water! Quite cheap aswell and you get alot in the pot


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I think they're on about what to feed woodlice to be honest bud. I could be wrong though. lol

Ade


----------



## Robert Manrique (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe I should of read a few pages back lol In that case, I don't culture woodlice, my gardens pest free and they breed like mad!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Still a good tip though, I'll have to try it some time.

Ade


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah feeding the cultures, but thanks for the info.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Right a f#*k up on my behalf I lost 6 because I rolled them over during in the move on there discovery, however I still had 5 they developed well 4 have broken out off the egg sack and i am still waiting on one.

Here's the baby station I have a heat mat underneath half of the tray 

Your opinions pls people as these are my 1st tads


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I never heated my tads, just kept them at room temp and never had a problem.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I am in a conservatory and it does get cold, I have one if those plug in heaters to keep the night time temp from dropping, I brought a a normal rad that I plan to fit next week that I will link into my central heating


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> I am in a conservatory and it does get cold, I have one if those plug in heaters to keep the night time temp from dropping, I brought a a normal rad that I plan to fit next week that I will link into my central heating


Ah I see. Mind you lots for people heat their tads.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Can you offer any advice??? I understand that I should feed them fish flake on the 4th day and change the water every 3 and it can be between 4-8 weeks that they are in this stage before going to land


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

Hows the Green and blacks getting on 
hope they are growing fast for you


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Is that Brian? 

There doing well, getting a bit more bold, I'll try and get a pic up


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Is that Brian?
> 
> There doing well, getting a bit more bold, I'll try and get a pic up


No i'm not Brian am retrys mrs
we breed the Green & blacks and celestes ect


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

So you know Brian.

Hi, yeah I have some Of your green and blacks there doing very well, not sure if Brian had the leucs from you aswell but I had that a small hyloxalus azure aswell that I would a few more off if that was you.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Not sure who retry is ??


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> So you know Brian.
> 
> Hi, yeah I have some Of your green and blacks there doing very well, not sure if Brian had the leucs from you aswell but I had that a small hyloxalus azure aswell that I would a few more off if that was you.


yeah we've been using the shop for man many years when Rick dad owned the shop
been keeping and breeding reps for many years
Bri musta got the leucs of someone else wasn't us


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Not sure who retry is ??


 retry is Kev thats what he's know as in the shop


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

us lol


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

My uncle sold rick (when rick was a delivery driver) all the shelving for the shop from his shop at brockley when he closed down.

So you local then ?


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you have the shop at Camberwell next to Iceland ? And you do the local bootsales


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> My uncle sold rick (when rick was a delivery driver) all the shelving for the shop from his shop at brockley when he closed down.
> 
> So you local then ?


was it a tropical fish shop
Kev has kept fish also since 1969


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah had fish up and downstairs scorpions chemleons 

I think there may have been a caiman croc if I remember right


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

No not him dad just said his name was peter, but very similar fellars lol


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Yeah had fish up and downstairs scorpions chemleons
> 
> I think there may have been a caiman croc if I remember right



cool
we keep lake tanganyikan cichlid's atm
*
*


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

Kev worked at fish world elephant and castle and managed Living Waters for awhile too


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> My uncle sold rick (when rick was a delivery driver) all the shelving for the shop from his shop at brockley when he closed down.
> 
> So you local then ?


We lived kin lewisham for 25 years
now in Lee Green


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh that shop next to what was ruby Tuesdays, mark then work there and a guy with glasses they called it fin king, I am just around the corner from you now at Mottingham.

Here's the green blacks
http://static.photobucket.com/playe.../albums/cc429/peckham_tel/20121111_164228.mp4








breeding 4 of the tri's








and 4 leucs always calling but not caught any action lol


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah think it was fin kings before they called it fish world


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah he moved to bermondsey because they said there tearing it all down !! And then they never he closed down aswell now


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 22, 2012)

even the fish shop in the blue gone 
not many around anymore


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

No it seems crappy [email protected] and having a aquatics in a garden centre is the way to go !!!! No room for the little man anymore.

My god I wondered why my flies cultures seemed quite sparse !!! They have eaten all the food !!! Can't believe how fast they've gone through it !!!! so I made some more. 

And to top it off the new culture I ordered came with mold inside I thought it would be ok but it's buggered surprised how quick it took over.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

What's the best tub for culturing springtails and trop woodlice??? Can it be done in the same tub or kept separate ????


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Probably best separate. I use icecream tubs with perforated lids for woodlice.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Like pin holes??? Can they climb up the plastic lids ??


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Like pin holes??? Can they climb up the plastic lids ??


 They can climb, yes, although they don't much. I stretch a piece of net curtain over the top between the tub and the lid (I used a nail to make my holes, and some are a bit big, lol) but they tend to stay where it's moist, in any case.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

So pretty much like a fly tub, thanks rob


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

I use a pack lunch box with a square cut out the top for my woodlice. I have some weed sheet siliconed over the hole but you can use netting or any mesh fabric or fine plastic mesh.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

*elastopur*

where can I get it as cheap as possible and quickly I am in se London, can't seem to find where to buy it on the net?

I thought dart frog sold it as a kit but can't seem to find it now.

I put silicone on the back of through tank and push coco dust stuff on it hopping it would hold, but I think it was still a tad moist as it didnt hold.

I have a small bottle of gorilla glue in the cupboard and bottle of expanding foam and poly sheet square I wanna do my tanks


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I got my netting off eBay, only cost a couple of quid and arrived in two days.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

what's the netting for

I've had a read through through threads on here


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

Silicone and coco fibre works really well but the coco fibre has to be bone dry (as does the tank). The netting / weed sheet will be for your drainage base. There is a thread a few down about that.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah the coco weren't 100% dry !


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

*big update !!!*

right well the conservatory is costing a small fortune to heat a decisions need to be made !! I been told......... so fish have to go to make room for the frogs in the living room but other don't want it looking like a pet shop so I have tropical keep the tank I have ! but I have 5 types of dart frog...... so I need to divide it ! 
well here goes tape measure and £60 of plexiglass later we have this.
gonna keep 3 types in the main tank and then a 2ft tank upright in each cupboard and tanks centre middle aswell.


























































I am waiting on the mesh and coco sheets to finish it off.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Your thoughts pls guys

The fogger is linked to overflow pipe but I obviously need it pumped into the tank, now do you think I should drill through the plexiglas or just let it flow through the mesh


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, others may have different answer to me due to different experiences, and there is rarely a right or wrong answer for things like this.

That said, I say drill a hole. Reason been I found with a fogger that water condensed on anything like mesh etc, and the more water that condensed the faster it condensed more of the fog, to the point where after a day or 2 of running NO fog made it into the tank and I had to clear the mesh of water.

The problem with that though is finding a way to keep the frogs out of the fogger pipe... 

In the end, I quit using a fogger, and just went for misting. More bother than it was worth.

Ade


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

that's what I was thinking, I've already guessed that problem would arise with the frogs jumping in the pipe in my "very busy tanks" lol so when I built it I cut tank divider to size and glued it in place.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

*here we go !!*















































link up the fogger (mist system added in the new year for my birthday in January just incase anybody wants to PayPal me a present lol) plants in and add a stand pipe for drainage.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

we are all in !!!!!!!!.............pics to come.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

and the baby tri's are starting to come on land !!!!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

just gotta order some climbing plants and broms in the new year !! get two more tanks in the cupboards 2ft tall each.
then cupboard under the will be mine for the guys and baby rearing.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

coming along there Tel...tip of the night,get some leaves on those floors,on top of that,pop some more leaves and on top of that,yup you guessed it more leaves. 
Reasoning is this,you create a far more natural floor,giving a multitude of niches for hiding /hunting .plus the top layer dry quick,helping to give a dry footfall.
Damn i nearly forgot.................. the frogs love it!!!

Stu


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> coming along there Tel...tip of the night,get some leaves on those floors,on top of that,pop some more leaves and on top of that,yup you guessed it more leaves.
> Reasoning is this,you create a far more natural floor,giving a multitude of niches for hiding /hunting .plus the top layer dry quick,helping to give a dry footfall.
> Damn i nearly forgot.................. the frogs love it!!!
> 
> Stu


here we go!!!!! WE GOT LEAVES !!!! LOL














































new year get those other tanks sorted and add to the collection.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

More leaves needed, I can see substrate.  Seriously, you can't make the leaf litter layer too thick. 

Ade


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll get some more then lol !!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Assuming you have both woodlice and springtails introduced, you will have to top up the leaves on a regular basis- my tanks (for mostly larger frogs) have to be topped up at least once a month, although this is partly due to the fact that I use 'live' leafmould as part of the substrate material, which introduces even more detrivores. It looks good, though, and the broken-down leaves add to the soil structure.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Assuming you have both woodlice and springtails introduced, you will have to top up the leaves on a regular basis- my tanks (for mostly larger frogs) have to be topped up at least once a month, although this is partly due to the fact that I use 'live' leafmould as part of the substrate material, which introduces even more detrivores. It looks good, though, and the broken-down leaves add to the soil structure.


yep both white Woodlice and white springtails (tropical) from dart frog they both were culturing in a ice cream tub for a month before being introduced kept some back and added more substrate and food to the culture including LEAVES lol.
get Xmas out the way and order more fly and plants for the tank. got two tri's out of the water now yay!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Assuming you have both woodlice and springtails introduced, you will have to top up the leaves on a regular basis- my tanks (for mostly larger frogs) have to be topped up at least once a month, although this is partly due to the fact that I use 'live' leafmould as part of the substrate material, which introduces even more detrivores. It looks good, though, and the broken-down leaves add to the soil structure.


yep both white Woodlice and white springtails (tropical) from dart frog they both were culturing in a ice cream tub for a month before being introduced kept some back and added more substrate and food to the culture including LEAVES lol.
get Xmas out the way and order more fly and plants for the tank. got two tri's out of the water now yay!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I am sure my leucs have laid in the coconut love palace, lights are out at the mo so I'll check first thing in the morn *fingers crossed*


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

terryTHEfrog said:


> I am sure my leucs have laid in the coconut love palace, lights are out at the mo so I'll check first thing in the morn *fingers crossed*


Any news?


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

just wishful thinking ! but I am sure I saw something, there not likely to move spawn are they ? or eat them if they know they've been found ?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Leucs will eat eggs yes. I have to be fairly quick on pulling eggs in my leuc viv, otherwise one of the other females will scoff them. But then I have 7 leucs, at least 3 of which are females.

Watch out for little brown snails too! They will suck the egg clean out of the jelly, leaving you just a mass of clear jelly.

Ade


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

cheers ade, cos I am sure I saw spawn, next time I'll just take it straight out, Monday I saw jiggy jiggy and yesterday afternoon kiss chase then spawn in the love palace.
but nothing there ?? I'll keep my eyes peeled more next time.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

*Iittle up date*


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> I am sure my leucs have laid in the coconut love palace, lights are out at the mo so I'll check first thing in the morn *fingers crossed*


Am I the only one who's s******ing a bit at the the coconut lurrve palace?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Tel pull your eggs just on lights out if your having problems with egg eating,by then hopefully the male will have sorted his part and they will be fertile.Face all film cans and coco huts so you can see in from the front,even if they are partly hidden to make the frogs feel more secure.Get a little torch do the rounds at bed time, sorted.
Every time i see eggs i ask myself one question do i have enough springtails,then i try to double what i think i'll need.

Stu


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

They even pulled a leaf over the door lol


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Am I the only one who's s******ing a bit at the the coconut lurrve palace?


Nah but you would really s****** if you have seen 5 leucs doing a film can orgy Ron,actually that is way beyond a s****** its tears in the eyes running down the face and guts hurting

Stu


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

leucs on off calling my understanding is males are a few months ahead off girls.

tri's calling like mad 2-2 so its mental all fully grown and well at it.

azzies started calling tonight too ! added 3 to a singleton two weeks ago and now calling and kiss chase.

las tables calling aswell fingers crossed but there well proven.


just waiting on the azureus and auratus now yay ! 


next buy is some red basti I think.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Right lets bring this thread back to life a bit.

I've gone away and done some more work and thought a lot ! (That hurt) after deciding and coming to the conclusion that what I had wasn't suitable for darts.
In the big move I realised I had lost a couple of frogs in the matter of a week and I can only guess that it was through bullying ! Leucs and azures.
On a plus side what I have now all ready and is more suitable and the las tablas are breeding as well, tons of tri !!!! But it's good fun and practice.
Couple of new additions are in and lots more planned.

New additions are a trio of whites !!!! So funny.

And trio of bastimentos from bens jungle there adult and calling.

And oyapocs

Beginning of new las tablas viv










































Basti trio 1-2

















Las tablas babie

















Whites. 1-2









Oyapoc


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

jealous of the basti's!!!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

The basti are adults I opted for red 1-1 and female orange, I have seen and heard the male calling and girls following! After 1 hour of going in the viv! 


















































My las tablas are a bit chunkier then the these basti do they need a bit of feeding up or are my las tabs a bit greedy ?


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

how bold are you finding the basti's?

pretty kool they were calling almost instantly!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

3 in a fairly big viv I see at least 2 80% of the time.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

any pics of the basti viv? (sorry if i've missed it)


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Basti viv


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm liking the room as a whole! :notworthy:


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks mate, I am hopeing to put exo 45s on that top row as well at the back, but some more saving to do yet !


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Soon to be back in the game........


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Leucs, bastimentos and tricolour are in ! Now to get the shed in order and I'll update with pics

Oh and a lot more frogs to come like before !


----------

